# GN6



## DrawMeASheep (Sep 30, 2021)

I have a GN6 General Numeric Controller. I purchased it cheap at an auction. I think it’s from 1986. 
 I’m going to scrap the innards and turn the cabinet into something like a retro gaming setup. 

Just thought I’d offer the parts to someone free of charge if they needed something first. There are 2 boards that are still wrapped in bubble wrap in the bottom of this thing. And everything else is in good condition. 

Just trying to not feel bad about the scrapping of something that looks cool. 

Dm me or reply to this post. can’t post pics for some reason.
John


----------

